# Allen Edmonds Outlet Sale Feb. 11th-21st



## arbitrage

I just got a postcard from the Shoe bank for a sale starting February 11th and ending on the 21st. 

"Save an additional 20% off the first pair, 40% off the second pair (of equal or lesser value) and 60% off the third pair (of equal or lesser value). Plus 20-50% off belts, personal leather goods, socks, ties, gloves and shoe care products."

The postcard mentioned the Shoe Bank and the outlets at East Town Square and Galleria West. (All in Wisconsin).


----------



## Nerev

Anyone know if you can email them for a list and size?


----------



## //Michael

I'd like to know more!


----------



## trapper81

I got a pair of Evanstons, a pair of Soho's, and a pair of McClains today. All three were marked down to $119 and the 20% off the first pair, 40% off the 2nd, and 60% off the third pair applied. I got them all for around $220. Not bad for 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes.


----------



## rtaylor

trapper81 said:


> I got a pair of Evanstons, a pair of Soho's, and a pair of McClains today. All three were marked down to $119 and the 20% off the first pair, 40% off the 2nd, and 60% off the third pair applied. I got them all for around $220. Not bad for 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes.


I'm a newbie. Was this in-store, web, phone, etc? Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TheWGP

Wondering how exactly to get in on this - how do "Shoe Bank" vary from normal factory store? Pricing wise that is - I understand they're much larger!

I need to get some AE premium shoe polishes (merlot, chili, black) and maybe even an Executive ID Billfold in cordovan... but I'm not so impatient I can't wait for a sale! It'd be like $160+tax off AE.com so it's worth waiting IMO.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia

trapper81 said:


> I got a pair of Evanstons, a pair of Soho's, and a pair of McClains today. All three were marked down to $119 and the 20% off the first pair, 40% off the 2nd, and 60% off the third pair applied. I got them all for around $220. Not bad for 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes.


^ That's an excellent haul for $220.


----------



## maximar

Thanks for sharing the news everyone. Will call them today!


----------



## knite

Here's my haul:

Park Ave
Evanston
Lambert
Bucktown (slip-on)
Mora (double monk)
Taunton (boot)
Peyton (sneaker)

That's seven pairs of shoes. Add six shoe trees (skipping the sneaker), a bottle of polish, a brush, and four belts. About $800.

...I think I'm set on shoes for a couple of years. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Chengdu nanhai

knite said:


> Here's my haul:
> 
> Park Ave
> Evanston
> Lambert
> Bucktown (slip-on)
> Mora (double monk)
> Taunton (boot)
> Peyton (sneaker)
> 
> That's seven pairs of shoes. Add six shoe trees (skipping the sneaker), a bottle of polish, a brush, and four belts. About $800.
> 
> ...I think I'm set on shoes for a couple of years. :icon_smile_big:


Dang... Though I have to say that's quite a haul for the total damage. I (only) ordered three pairs.


----------



## clothesboy

knite said:


> Here's my haul:
> 
> Park Ave
> Evanston
> Lambert
> Bucktown (slip-on)
> Mora (double monk)
> Taunton (boot)
> Peyton (sneaker)
> 
> That's seven pairs of shoes. Add six shoe trees (skipping the sneaker), a bottle of polish, a brush, and four belts. About $800.
> 
> ...I think I'm set on shoes for a couple of years. :icon_smile_big:


????????????????????????????????

What are you going to wear next week?


----------



## gtnc

knite said:


> ...I think I'm set on shoes for a couple of years. :icon_smile_big:


I used to think I was set, but that was about 15 pairs ago :icon_pale:

Very nice score, enjoy them.


----------



## knite

clothesboy said:


> ????????????????????????????????
> 
> What are you going to wear next week?


Seven days in the week, seven new pairs!

I'm most excited about the Mora, it's my first monk!


----------



## maximar

Every after leaving a shoe store, I always say to myself, 'I can probably just wear these pairs till I die', feeling a sense of satisfaction. Then another clearance sale comes along.... Oh well!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Odd I/O

How does this sale compare with Allen Edmonds other sales throughout the year, for example the annual Tent Sale in the summer?


----------



## Leighton

Odd I/O said:


> How does this sale compare with Allen Edmonds other sales throughout the year, for example the annual Tent Sale in the summer?


Since the prices already reflect the already discounted prices from the after Thanksgiving sale, this one is clearly better than that. However, I don't know about the summer sales.


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Sale*

The good thing about this sale is that you get 20% off the first pair, 40% off the second and 60% off how ever many pairs (3 through whatever). All the shoes I purchased were $119 sale price then 60% off of that for pairs 3 through 7.


----------



## Leighton

JohnMS said:


> The good thing about this sale is that you get 20% off the first pair, 40% off the second and 60% off how ever many pairs (3 through whatever). All the shoes I purchased were $119 sale price then 60% off of that for pairs 3 through 7.




When I called, the SA said the discount recycled, as in the 4th pair was treated at #1, 5th as #2, etc.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Ack, they called me back and told me someone had bought a pair that I tried to order. Revised order:

Bel Air in burgundy/merlot
Evanston in walnut


----------



## TheWGP

While I wasn't as ambitious as some people trying to get 60% off as much as possible (not looking to drop a grand, eek!) I have to say I'm pretty happy with what I DID get, since all accessories and other stuff is 20% off as well:
Melrose walnut, Evanston walnut, shell cordovan wallet, 4 polishes and 2 shoe trees for $361.76 including shipping... not as impressive as some people's haul, this brings me up to 10 pairs total so I think I'm done for now!


----------



## TheWGP

Yay, wife let me add to the order... 60% off apparently is a powerful motivator! Got the Concord in chestnut - hey, I don't have any monks - and the Westgate in brandy - hey, I don't have any whole cut! Four shoetrees and some polish brought it to about 190 shipped. Not bad... seriously, seriously going to stop now though.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

TheWGP said:


> Yay, wife let me add to the order... 60% off apparently is a powerful motivator! Got the Concord in chestnut - hey, I don't have any monks - and the Westgate in brandy - hey, I don't have any whole cut! Four shoetrees and some polish brought it to about 190 shipped. Not bad... seriously, seriously going to stop now though.


You called back and they allowed you to get discounts on additional shoes by virtue of your having ordered a certain number of pairs previously?

I have some remorse over not getting a third pair (for $50, I consider myself an idiot). Do you think if I called, they would let me get a third pair with the 60% off?

EDIT: I love the Shoe Bank's customer service...adding that third pair a day later was no problem. Dan is the best.


----------



## TheWGP

Scotch&Cigars said:


> You called back and they allowed you to get discounts on additional shoes by virtue of your having ordered a certain number of pairs previously?
> 
> I have some remorse over not getting a third pair (for $50, I consider myself an idiot). Do you think if I called, they would let me get a third pair with the 60% off?
> 
> EDIT: I love the Shoe Bank's customer service...adding that third pair a day later was no problem. Dan is the best.


Yeah, I was halfway expecting to get shot down, but it was no problem! I dealt with Simon and he was amazingly helpful, even offering personal suggestion and style advice when solicited.

I have become convinced through forums and personal experience, as well as reading from AE CEO here that AE's customer service is among the best out there, including some supposedly much higher-end manufacturers/stores. If I can help that continue by purchasing (relatively, a few) pairs of $50 shoes, I'm happy to do so! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Sny

Strand Walnut 
Soho Cognac
McClain Chili Grain
Plus a Merlot Belt, Conditioner/Cleaner, Heel & Sole Edge Dressing Black, 4 Large Full-Toe Shoe Trees, Horsehair Shine Brush, and Brass Plated Shoe Horn.

Sadly, they didn't have the Mora Black in 10D. Why'd they discontinue that shoe anyway? My search for my first pair of monk straps continues. 

Last Thanksgiving, my shoe collection was a (decent) Johnston & Murphy Balmoral in bad need of resoling, a rubber-soled brown J&M moc toe, and a black J&M moc toe that had come apart after six months. Sort of embarrassed that I've now bought 5 pairs (these three+ plus a Black Strand, and a Merlot Park Avenue) in the last six months, but that kind of buying is light for many on this forum.


----------



## theneedfofried

If anyone was wondering the numbers are:

Galleria West 262-785-6666
East Towne Square 262-241-4266


----------



## chamjoe

Thanks to everyone who posted/contributed to this, were it not for all of you I would have missed this. I think the rep was getting really annoyed with all my questions until I told him "i'll takem all." If these aren't enough to last me 10 years then I think it's time for counseling. 1st=20%, 2nd=40%, 3rd-999=60%. This cannot be beat, I don't know what my total is but the most expensive pair was $179 (before discount) and most were around $120. 

I just ordered:
Buckdown
Tribeca
Leland
Melrose
Burton
Dawson
Harwell
Soho
Jackson
Dryden
Joplin
Mcclain
Lambert
Easton
Steen
Malone
Willis


----------



## dukekook

chamjoe said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted/contributed to this, were it not for all of you I would have missed this. I think the rep was getting really annoyed with all my questions until I told him "i'll takem all." If these aren't enough to last me 10 years then I think it's time for counseling. 1st=20%, 2nd=40%, 3rd-999=60%. This cannot be beat, I don't know what my total is but the most expensive pair was $179 (before discount) and most were around $120.
> 
> I just ordered:
> Buckdown
> Tribeca
> Leland
> Melrose
> Burton
> Dawson
> Harwell
> Soho
> Jackson
> Dryden
> Joplin
> Mcclain
> Lambert
> Easton
> Steen
> Malone
> Willis


Wow! Sounds like you had a good day. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## maximar

I will try to call them tomorrow! Thanks for the numbers guys! 
A great winter, spring, and summer (and fall) footwear to all!
Pics please?! Allow us to salivate over your AE spoils!


----------



## chamjoe

dukekook said:


> Wow! Sounds like you had a good day. :icon_hailthee:


No, when it arrives is when it will be a good day . BTW if anyone wants an inventory list of 13D of 38" belts (as of 2.15) let me know.

Also, The third participating stores number is 262-284-7158


----------



## knite

You're all terrible influences; I'm going back for more. For $50-75/pair, it's hard not to!

I've had worse luck with seconds than I did on my first AE order six months ago. The "minor" imperfections on some of these shoes are, in a couple of cases, noticeable. I might return a few.


----------



## Leighton

I called, and its confirmed. It is 60% of #4+. I just added three more to my order. Apparently the SA I was talking to said it'd be 20% because the shoe I wanted to add was more expensive than the previous ones. But she's going to redo the whole order and the 40 & 60 will tack onto the Hales.

Apparently belts are really cheap right now too.


----------



## Odd I/O

Leighton said:


> I called, and its confirmed. It is 60% of #4+. I just added three more to my order. Apparently the SA I was talking to said it'd be 20% because the shoe I wanted to add was more expensive than the previous ones. But she's going to redo the whole order and the 40 & 60 will tack onto the Hales.
> 
> Apparently belts are really cheap right now too.


How cheap are the belts? I thought it was only 20% off?


----------



## Leighton

Odd I/O said:


> How cheap are the belts? I thought it was only 20% off?


Yes, but they have discontinued models from $50 down to $29 or $20. None in my size/color though.


----------



## ostpl

Just ordered black MacNeils and walnut Strands. $300 with tax shipping.

Update: I added Burgundy Mcclains for $47!!!


----------



## IanCarr

I only discovered this thread at 5:00 pm Wisconsin time on Feb 21. Needless to say I was worried that I had missed out. I have never owned a pair of nice dress shoes before, and was just about to buy a pair of AE Park Avenues from Amazon for $292, thinking I could only afford a single pair. 

An hour later I had ordered 3 pairs of shoes, the Fifth Avenue, Van Ness, and Bel Air, for $401 total.

Not as amazing as some of the deals I've read in this thread, but I am ecstatic that I was able to get in on this and find some of the styles I wanted in my size.


----------



## maximar

Ordered a pair of the new Bentons, Everett (suggested on a another thread), sole dressing and extra laces. $270+. Hope they fit right. Just like the Bentons for the rubber soles (rainy and snowy days). I never owned a pair of captoes. I'm a wingtip and penny kind of person. Wanted to order a third pair but I wanted shell cordovans but on 20% applies to them. 

I feel like a child on the 23rd day of December!


----------



## BearBear

Lambert - how do you like them? Did you get them in black or chili?

Also, with just the two eyelets, how do they fit compared to your normal shoes (say the PA's)


----------



## Kimball

If anyone could get hold of a pair of Moras in either leather or suede size 9E or EE Id be happy to pay 50$ extra from what you paid as a reward! Living in Sweden I cant do much about these sales, pretty saddening 

Would also be interested in almost any AE shoe 9EE in chili thats in the same style as Park Avenues, of course with rewards there as well! 

PM if anyone wants to help me out.


----------

